# ContactsXL 2015 et sycnhro Facebook



## n0zkl3r (30 Septembre 2014)

Salut,

Je rencontre un petit soucis...

Quand je synchronise mes contacts Facebook avec mon carnet de contacts de l'iPhone 6, toutes les photos de tous mes contacts ne se mettent pas alors que les prénoms/noms sont identiques dans contacts et Facebook...

De plus, quand j'autorise Facebook à regarder dans mes contacts pour mettre à jour leur fiche, certains anniversaires n'apparaissent pas non plus alors que la personne en question l'a bien indiqué dans son profil Facebook... Ça ne le fait qu'avec certains contacts (pourtant les prénoms/noms sont identiques, d'ailleurs je le vois, car il lie quand même le contact au même contact Facebook).

Merci  !


----------



## n0zkl3r (5 Octobre 2014)

Personne ? Que ça soit nativement via les réglages de l'app Facebook ou une app, ça nindique pas l'anniversaire de certains de mes contacts.


----------

